# Must have or favorite apps?



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

I figured this might be a bit early for a thread like this, but it can always grow. Some of use have had the Fire for over a day now and I was wondering what some of your "must have" or favorite apps so far?

Here are mine:

Accuweather - I tested this and the Weather Channel app and liked this much better. I like how it puts the current temp in the notification bar and the app icon looks nice in the Carousel.

Tapatalk - great forum app. I just wish all my favorite forums used it like kindleboards does.

Atari's Greatest Hits - The closest thing we are going to get to a time machine!

Pulse - I love that this was a "core" app as it was one of my favorite and most used apps on both my phone and iPad.

Sketchbook Mobile Express - Cool free art app. I'm not an artist book it's so easy to use and has a good feature set.

Also, not necessarily favorite apps, but I like how some apps aren't square or don't have the square background because they look even better in the Carousel (i.e. Accuweather, Solitaire, and Fandango).


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I am addicted to Free Cell.  That was the first app I downloaded (free).  With limited storage on the Fire, doubt I will download music to it.  Pandora can play music for me.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I started to download the free Pandora App but the description was confusing and sounded like then you had to pay for the music, which isn't a bad thing, but for now I'm mostly grabbing freebies.  I've never used Pandora so I'm clueless.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Dec 27, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


> I started to download the free Pandora App but the description was confusing and sounded like then you had to pay for the music, which isn't a bad thing, but for now I'm mostly grabbing freebies. I've never used Pandora so I'm clueless.


You don't have to pay for the free Pandora version app. With the free version, you get to hear a 30 second add every so often.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I got the paid version of Pandora on my Mac earlier this year.  It's an annual subscription.  I haven't used it a whole lot, but I do like it.  I'll renew.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

One of the ones that came default is Pulse. Very sharp newsreader app. I also installed some games..Bejeweled and Backgammon. I installed some kid games for my almost 3 grandson and he loved the graphics. He's played Birds on the phone but loved it on here.

I haven't installed that many apps yet, mainly because I intend to use this more for videos than as a reader or tablet.  So far I am loving it!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Colornote is free at Amazon, a great to do list, calendar, notepad app.

http://www.amazon.com/Social-Mobile-Inc-ColorNote-Notepad/dp/B004JZBGWI/ref=cm_cr_pr_sims_t


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

Dropbox - a place to store music, sideloaded books, docs, etc so you can share them between your computer, tablet, etc.

TuneIn Radio - Radio stations from everywhere, most likely including your local ones.  (I haven't tried this one on the Fire yet to be sure it runs well, but it should)


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Pandora is one of my fav apps.  I use the free and I'm perfectly happy with it. 

One game app that is my favorite on my phone is Doodle Bowling.  It is so much fun!  It isn't in the Amazon app store so I sideloaded it onto my Fire and WOWZER!  It is awesomesauce on fantastatoast!    The graphics are amazing on the Fire.  You earn new bowling alley styles that you can trade your points for and it is very addicting...at least for me...oh, just one more game...LOL


----------



## Edge (Mar 6, 2009)

I side-loaded Spotify and it works GREAT with one exception; the controls are on the bottom of the app, and the Fire's large gray navigation pane on the bottom covers it up! If apps would scale to take that into account, it wouldn't be a problem. My Fire is just 1/2" from being the best media device I've ever had. I love Spotify and have all my playlists already setup; having Spotify on the Fire makes it a killer device.


----------



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

NightReader said:


> Dropbox - a place to store music, sideloaded books, docs, etc so you can share them between your computer, tablet, etc.
> 
> TuneIn Radio - Radio stations from everywhere, most likely including your local ones. (I haven't tried this one on the Fire yet to be sure it runs well, but it should)


I couldn't find Dropbox......it was one of the first things I looked for. Where can I find it?


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

sosha said:


> I couldn't find Dropbox......it was one of the first things I looked for. Where can I find it?


Requires side-loading or downloading/installing from Dropbox's site.


----------



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

Well, that was easy.  

Thanx!


----------

